# people at the game....



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

I hope this isnt a representation of all your fans... that was the most pathetic thing i have ever seen. 


very sad.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Seriously, those Pistons fans are ****ing trash.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

As long as the nation realizes this isn't all or even most of Pistons fans I'm fine.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> As long as the nation realizes this isn't all or even most of Pistons fans I'm fine.


Good luck with that after the trash that John Saunders was spewing.

I lost more respect for John Saunders than I did for Ron Artest tonight considering I had about zero respect for Artest.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

im from australia, where sport is a religion. we worship our sport and we take very highly to somebody talking or acting bad against our team, but not as bad as those pistons fans. that is a disgrace. u should all be ashamed. that not only makes yourself look bad, but your great country and your great sport. u should all be ashmed. i just hope people dont consider all basketball/sporting fans like that


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

You people are sick


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

and im not writing in reference to ALL pistons fans. im sure you are all great fans, but only those involved.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> You people are sick


None of us were at the game.

You make me sick.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> You people are sick


:laugh: 

A group of fans goes crazy and all Detroit fans are sick...


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I hate it when people get all self-righteous. It would be different if it were their own team's fans.

But yeah, it looked pretty bad on TV (and exciting ). 
I wonder what the NBA's gonna do about this.


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

there were random people just swinging at any pacer they could see. It looked like Freddie Jones got blindsided, and all he was doing was trying to seperate people.

Im sure EVERYONE at the game was fired up. Not just the group trying to take on the Pacers by fighting. But when Indiana was going to the locker room, you had fans showing them with beer, these were people on the other side of the arena!

the classless fans know who they are. anyone who got fired up in the wrong way, at the game or not....those are the ones who are classless.

any detroit fan trying to stand up for what happened is classless. its nice to see people here not trying to defend what happened.


lets not forget what Ben Wallace did???? He started EVERYTHING!


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Good luck with that after the trash that John Saunders was spewing.
> ...



are you kidding....he just said what everyone was thinking.


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

CLASSLESS IDIOTS AT THE PALACE! I AM EMBARASSED FOR ALL SANE PISTONS FANS.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I, as a Pacers fan, will stand up for the city.......Believe me, for the most part, Detroit fans are very respectful. Even though the Pacers and Pistons have a rivalry....people give respect to the Pacers players.....this in no way is a representation of the fans of Detroit.....I cant remember the stadium where that guy yelled crap at that Rangers player....but do you view all fans because of one, no......it is just because Detroit already has an undeserved bad rap.....I think they should not sell beer at sporting events to be honest.....Dont judge all fans because of the stupidity of a couple.....I respect all the Pistons posters on this site and their attitude is what I get from other fans in Detroit....


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Give me a break....anyone who is going to come on here and bash the Piston fans is a 15 year old weiner with no girlfriend who doesn't know a thing about being a fan. This could have happened anywhere. So, that Chicago fan idiot up there shutup because Chicago has more murders than anywhere in the nation. THAT makes ME sick. So lay off. Good Lord. Haha, I'm not even a Piston fan! All you people who are bashing them now are just as immature as the morons who started the fight at the game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OvrTheShoulda</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> are you kidding....he just said what everyone was thinking.


Yep totally generalized all Pistons fans into a single group of morons.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I was looking to see if my uncle was there in the first row. Damn, he might even have thrown a nice jab on someone..

CRAZY event. will change bball forever..


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

sad thing is Darko still probably wont get any play time after the suspensions


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The dude that threw the drink on Artist is DAMN lucky the rest of the fans started getting involved, or else we could have seen another Bartmen situation in Chicago.


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerMania</b>!
> Give me a break....anyone who is going to come on here and bash the Piston fans is a 15 year old weiner with no girlfriend who doesn't know a thing about being a fan. This could have happened anywhere. So, that Chicago fan idiot up there shutup because Chicago has more murders than anywhere in the nation. THAT makes ME sick. So lay off. Good Lord. Haha, I'm not even a Piston fan! All you people who are bashing them now are just as immature as the morons who started the fight at the game.



dude...im sure as hell not a 15 year old weiner without a girlfriend. so youre telling me that if you were in that situation you would have done the same thing. and if you encountered ron artest after the game, you would stand up for yourself???

thats what i thought.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey, what exactly did John Saunders say?


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep totally generalized all Pistons fans into a single group of morons.



what was your honest reaction when all this was going on???? were you fired up for your team?? or embarassed?


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OvrTheShoulda</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What? Did I say something to you?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Amazing how some are so quick to point out that not all Pistons fans are like that... yet everyone still calls ANY Blazer a "Jail Blazer". Selective association. Gotta love it.

PBF


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Amazing how some are so quick to point out that not all Pistons fans are like that... yet everyone still calls ANY Blazer a "Jail Blazer". Selective association. Gotta love it.
> 
> PBF



What are you talking about? Do you want me to say all Piston fans are like that?


Why am I getting attacked? I simply stated that all these morons shouldn't say "All Piston fans are disgraceful"


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You cannot blame a whole towns group of fans as anything because a few act like idiots.
This stuff does seem to happen more in Detroit then it does most places though.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Relax on the gross generalizations about whole fan bases.

This was something that happened in an arena amogst a group of fans at the game.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> You cannot blame a whole towns group of fans as anything because a few act like idiots.
> This stuff does seem to happen more in Detroit then it does most places though.


When else has something like this happened in Detroit?


----------



## OvrTheShoulda (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerMania</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you made a nice little "generalization" yourself.

btw...there are a lot of parties going on in eugene tonight.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OvrTheShoulda</b>!
> 
> 
> you made a nice little "generalization" yourself.



LOL! Yeah, as an example of how you SHOULDN'T DO IT!! :laugh:


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Where in Eugene are you.....


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OvrTheShoulda</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> what was your honest reaction when all this was going on???? were you fired up for your team?? or embarassed?


I was embarrassed by the situation.


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>calabreseboy</b>!
> im from australia, where sport is a religion. we worship our sport and we take very highly to somebody talking or acting bad against our team, but not as bad as those pistons fans. that is a disgrace. u should all be ashamed. that not only makes yourself look bad, but your great country and your great sport. u should all be ashmed. i just hope people dont consider all basketball/sporting fans like that


It was fun to watch..

I don't care what people say.

I always like seeing fights in the NBA, especially if they include fans and players..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

where the hell was the security? the arena can get sued by all those players... pathetic.. david stern needs to spend some money on security...
wallace incited a riot.. and steven jax all of the sudden is a tough guy? what a joke this league is


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I have to say this, that I never ever thought that I would ever see anything like this from a piston in my entire life. I was all about benny doing what he had to because I think in his mind he felt that what artest did was wrong , and that the ref hadnt been going in the pistons favor,. But, I cant believe that the fans did what they did...


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> You cannot blame a whole towns group of fans as anything because a few act like idiots.
> This stuff does seem to happen more in Detroit then it does most places though.


This has never happened in Detroit before you ***!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerMania</b>!
> 
> What are you talking about? Do you want me to say all Piston fans are like that?
> 
> Why am I getting attacked? I simply stated that all these morons shouldn't say "All Piston fans are disgraceful"


I'm not attacking you. My point is that these same Pistons fans who are saying, "Hey! We're not ALL like that!" probably use the phrase "Jail Blazer" when talking about ANY Blazers player whether they've been in trouble or not.

Take if from a Blazers fan, Pistons fans... you're all earning a bad rap due to the actions of your fellow fans tonight. Consider yourself lucky that it will probably be a one-time thing.

PBF


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

Im here visiting from the Bulls board but i didnt think the fans were that bad, once a player charges fans in the seats I say its on. That may sound stupid but i dont think Artest was justified in jumping into the stands and attacking the wrong guy.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

wow this sure was quick to hit the net.

http://video.contemporaryinsanity.o...ad&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=46

http://www.imgbucket.com/63/boomshakalaka.jpg


http://www.erazboy.com/oneil.avi


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Just when I was warming up to the Pistons again (since they got rid of Okur), and Ben Wallace was one of my favorite players, they pull this act. The Pistons really blew it. I hope the league punishes them to the fullest degree.

Good fight though, at least they did it right.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Just when I was warming up to the Pistons again (since they got rid of Okur), and Ben Wallace was one of my favorite players, they pull this act. The Pistons really blew it. I hope the league punishes them to the fullest degree.
> 
> Good fight though, at least they did it right.


I doubt any pistons get supsended besides Ben and maybe Derrick Coleman, who left the bench.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Every fan that sucker punched a player, threw beer etc., deserved to be dropped like the moron that J.O'neal took down.

If S.Jackson and B.Wallace would have calmed down after the foul and push by Ben, none of this would have happened.

GO OSU BEAVERS!! BEAT THE DUCKS!!


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Stephen Jackson is an absolute madman. Did you see him going berzerck???


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt any pistons get supsended besides Ben and maybe Derrick Coleman, who left the bench.


Rip will probably get a game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Please. The idiot Piston fans at that game hardly represent the majority of Pistons fans around the world. I haven't met a Pistons fan that wasn't intelligent, informed, and very loyal to their team, and I've met probably at least a couple dozen Pistons fans over the course of a decade. I don't know all Pistons fans obviously, but my sentiments are shared by many people. Magic Johnson was right for lambasting Lakers fans in the Finals last season for not rooting as hard for the Lakers as Pistons fans were. 



> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> sad thing is Darko still probably wont get any play time after the suspensions


By far the best post in this thread. :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Surely a bad thing, but some "hot fanz" are normal in every country, trust me.

We have them too, Spain too, Russia too.

I saw the video few minutes ago and ... uh, looked so european :grinning: 

j/k usually our riot problems are between the fans of the opposite teams, not between fans and players ... this is hard to see here, just because there is more space between the parquet and the seats here, and more protected by police/security.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Just when it cooled down, some idiot throws something at Ron. He deserved all the beatings he took, that's for sure.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

A real disgrace...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.gazzetta.it/gazzetta/com...a-Detroit, immagini tratte da www.detnews.com


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Just when it cooled down, some idiot throws something at Ron. He deserved all the beatings he took, that's for sure.


He didn't take any beatings, Artest attacked someone totally different.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My question is this. Do you Detroit fans think Ben Wallace over reacted to Artests foul? It didn't look that bad to me at all. 

Also I haven't seen Sheeds name come up on any of your lists of suspended players. He will easily be suspended because he went into the stands. I realize he didn't do anything but try to help the situation, but he is Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> My question is this. Do you Detroit fans think Ben Wallace over reacted to Artests foul? It didn't look that bad to me at all.


Yes he did overreact, but that happens all the time during the course of a regular season. What went on beyond that is not Ben's fault. Also a lot of people don't realize that Artest flagrant fouled Ben at the end of a decided game last season. He probaly got tired of his cheap shots.



> Also I haven't seen Sheeds name come up on any of your lists of suspended players. He will easily be suspended because he went into the stands. I realize he didn't do anything but try to help the situation, but he is Rasheed Wallace.


I really don't think he will. DC and Rip probaly will though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the refs could have stopped it by tossing a couple of guys out down the other end of the floor when they were trashtalking back and forth. i think rasheed should be commended for trying to calm things down actually. ben wallace overreacted but like was pointed out things build up over time. jackson and oneal acted like thugs and will be suspended accordingly. artest is just cuckoo, period.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

This just further proves how sportsmanship has reached an all-time low in America. 

Also too the Blazer Fan, realize that you support a team of degenerates and thugs. To come in here and blast ANYONE, regardless if it's Ron Artest and his anger management problems or the hics in Detroit is an absolute joke.


----------



## TayPrince (Nov 21, 2004)

hey guys, this is my first post here, i post on other forums and browse this one all the time. I was at the game last night, and i will give you my account of what happened, its prolly all been said but im gonna say it anyways:

-What ben did, which is push artest in the throat if you may, was overreacting, but it was a GAME situation, people get adrenaline pumping in the games and ben had a right to be pissed but he did overreact

- Notice what artest did? he was pushed by ben, yet he layed on the scorers table and tried to be cocky about it, he even put on a headset to be funny. I hate the people who were saying that he didnt retailiate against ben because if he did, he wouldve got suspended. So what happens? a fan throws a cup of beer/soda at him, and he GOES AFTER THE FAN, thinking that he won't get a suspension? I think he was scared of ben, but who isn't, the guy is a beast. 

-Players are supposed to be role models and yes sometimes they do get out of hand, like in ben wallaces situation, but when you go to attack a fan, that is taking it way too far, i dont care if you had a beer thrown on you. that happens at sports events frequently, moreso football games, yet u dont see the football players go into the stands to kick a fans ***. 

-How can ron artest claim self defense? if i was in his situation(whcih i wouldnt have been), and i had somethin thrown at me, as little as a cup, i wouldnt feel threatened, i know that tehre would be drunk fans all around me and they are just instigating, those kind of fans are at every game. 

-stephen jackson should get a horrible suspension. enough said

-jermaine o neal shouldnt have hit that guy, but that guy should NOT have been on the court. He did get what was coming to him, but i also know of a family who was on teh court, a dad had his son/daughter on the court, because it was impossible to leave to the exits because of everyone rushing down there...what if they got caught in the melee? just a thought

-all of detroit fans are not crazy, we are very loyal to our team...that could be why we have 36 straight sellouts, our fans love our team, there was just 1 who threw the initial cup, then the numerous who were throwing a chair and some popcorn/beer(i was not one of them, i was upper deck)

-now for suspensions: ben wallace should get 3-5 games, because if only his incident would have happened, it wouldnt have been a big deal and he wouldve just got a few game suspension. he shouldnt be punished for the acts going further than they did, even though he did "start" the whole thing, but once again it was in a game situation, in the heat of battle.

-artest should get a minimum 10 game suspension, if he wouldve kept his cool none of this wouldve happened. i disagree with john saunders(whom i've now lost respect for), saying that anyone else wouldve done what artest did, NO THEY WOUDLNT HAVE, ask tayshaun that question and get his answer. bottom line, ron artest went too far, even if he did get hit with a cup, oo big threat.

-stephen jackson should probably get as much as artest, just for suckerpunching a fan, he was instigating not trying to stop it like freddy jones or david harrison.

-i honestly dont know what they should do to J oneal, im still considering that one. all i know is that that fan was LUCKY that oneal slipped and lost his balance otherwise that punch would have been a lot worse.

these are my thoughts, not yours and thanks for readin. I am a very loyal pistons fan, and fan of all detroit sports pretty much but mostly pistons, and i am appaled that john saunders says our fans are punks....so if this happened in lets say new york in the garden, and someone threw a beer at artest he wouldnt have ran in the crowd, prompting the crowd to go insane? no john, we are not punks, don't look at one incident and make a judgement like that.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> This just further proves how sportsmanship has reached an all-time low in America.
> 
> Also too the Blazer Fan, realize that you support a team of degenerates and thugs. To come in here and blast ANYONE, regardless if it's Ron Artest and his anger management problems or the hics in Detroit is an absolute joke.


Degenerates and thugs, eh? Look in the mirror bud.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, I have heard John Saunders was fined for his comments Friday night. I have no source as a friend of mine read it online, but doesn't remember from where.

I still sent my e-mail to ESPNTV to voice my displeasure.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Guys, I have heard John Saunders was fined for his comments Friday night. I have no source as a friend of mine read it online, but doesn't remember from where.
> 
> I still sent my e-mail to ESPNTV to voice my displeasure.


He should be fined alone for using the word sissy to describe a "cowardly act". He sounded like he had been waiting 9 years to call Detroit fans sissies. Poor, poor job John.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.clickondetroit.com/sports/3936144/detail.html

Here's an article on a portion of what Saunders said.


----------

